# Magic trackpad setup?



## SupremeFist (Jan 17, 2021)

Hello! I just got a magic trackpad 2 as I was getting mouse cramps. I've been used to having right click set as the pencil tool in Logic for easy drawing of automation, but am struggling to find a nice way to do the same with the trackpad. I can physically press with two fingers and then drag, or physically press in a corner and then drag, but this doesn't feel comfortable. Ideally I'd like to use the pencil tool by simply tapping and dragging lightly (perhaps with a modifier key), but not having to keep exerting force downwards. How do you guys who like the MT have this set up? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Nate Johnson (Jan 17, 2021)

I use a Magic Pad 2, but haven’t really come up with any creative gesture assignments yet. I have it right next to the keyboard, so its a two handed affair for me. I absolutely love the work flow (to be fair I spent 7 years on my Macbook’s trackpad, so I had a head start!)


----------



## Sheridan (Jan 17, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Hello! I just got a magic trackpad 2 as I was getting mouse cramps. I've been used to having right click set as the pencil tool in Logic for easy drawing of automation, but am struggling to find a nice way to do the same with the trackpad. I can physically press with two fingers and then drag, or physically press in a corner and then drag, but this doesn't feel comfortable. Ideally I'd like to use the pencil tool by simply tapping and dragging lightly (perhaps with a modifier key), but not having to keep exerting force downwards. How do you guys who like the MT have this set up? Thanks for any advice!


Use three finger dragging. Edgar Rothermich explains it at around the 10 min mark in this video, which also contains lots of other useful tips:


----------



## Leigh (Jan 17, 2021)

I use Drag Lock:








Double-tap to lock the object and then single finger drag. If you are still making the trackpad actually click, you are working too hard.

I also have a second trackpad that I use with my left hand and switch back and forth as one hand gets tired. And I have a second keyboard for more limited use with my left hand.

**Leigh


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 17, 2021)

As @Leigh mentions, you should turn on Tap to Click in System Preferences > Trackpad > Point & Click (it sounds like you already have Secondary Click turned on) so you don't have to maintain pressure while dragging. You can go with the drag lock method in Accessibility, or select three finger drag from the same dropdown menu, to make dragging even easier.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 18, 2021)

Three-finger drag is really useful. It's a shame they moved the option to 'Accessibility', as most people probably never get to know about it.

Also, if you spend a lot of time drawing in data (You also seem to have experienced mouse-cramp), then I'd definitely consider trying a Wacom pen/tablet. Makes computer life a lot more comfortable


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 18, 2021)

I’ve actually been using a Magic Trackpad 2 and Wacom tablet together for several years. The trackpad is for my left (non-favored) hand, which can handle gestures, scrolling, and large pointer moves; the Wacom is for my right hand, for anything that requires precision or fine control. Once you get used to it, it becomes a very natural way to work.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 18, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> I’ve actually been using a Magic Trackpad 2 and Wacom tablet together for several years. The trackpad is for my left (non-favored) hand, which can handle gestures, scrolling, and large pointer moves; the Wacom is for my right hand, for anything that requires precision or fine control. Once you get used to it, it becomes a very natural way to work.


Been using a Wacom since about 2009, but always with my right-hand. Even when I got the external trackpad, i kept the Wacom to the right with the trackpad in between that and the keyboard.

Last year, for various reasons (Ergonomics, mainly), I decided to switch to using the trackpad with my left-hand. I did have the sense that it would never really click (pun intended), but reading one of your posts around that time encouraged me to keep trying. So I persevered. Still not as natural as with the right, but so much better. Navigating with both at the same time is definitely a great hack


----------



## Rory (Jan 18, 2021)

Two weeks after I got my US$130 Magic Trackpad 2, it slipped off a couch onto a carpeted floor. In case you haven't noticed, the surface is glass. And no, Apple won't replace the glass if it cracks.

Just a heads up


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 18, 2021)

Leigh said:


> I use Drag Lock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drag lock helps, thank you! But it doesn't seem to work with 2-finger right-clicking. Maybe I'll just need to get used to switching tools...


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 18, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> I’ve actually been using a Magic Trackpad 2 and Wacom tablet together for several years. The trackpad is for my left (non-favored) hand, which can handle gestures, scrolling, and large pointer moves; the Wacom is for my right hand, for anything that requires precision or fine control. Once you get used to it, it becomes a very natural way to work.


Ooh interesting. Would one of these cheap ones be sufficient?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 18, 2021)

In this situation I'd suggest setting the pencil as the secondary tool, the one that the cursor turns into when you hold Command.

The secondary tool pref is saved with each screenset.

I personally only use the Magic Trackpad as a secondary input device for gestures, but that's how I'd do it in your situation.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 18, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> In this situation I'd suggest setting the pencil as the secondary tool, the one that the cursor turns into when you hold Command.
> 
> The secondary tool pref is saved with each screenset.
> 
> I personally only use the Magic Trackpad as a secondary input device for gestures, but that's how I'd do it in your situation.


Yes though I've grown used to having velocity set as that tool! Might be the best option though.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 18, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Ooh interesting. Would one of these cheap ones be sufficient?



Absolutely - that's what I currently use. I've had larger Wacoms in the past, but desk space (and an expensive Intuos pen that basically failed) "encouraged" me to try the smaller, cheaper line, and they work just fine for my purposes. The larger versions are handy if you're doing a lot of drawing and are used to be able to use large arm motions with paper, but for more general use, the small Intuos is all you need.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 18, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Ooh interesting. Would one of these cheap ones be sufficient?



I've always used their small cheap ones (Even reduce the tracking space). No problems, at all. I have this one covered with a 'screen' protector to reduce friction.wear on the nibs


----------



## el-bo (Jan 18, 2021)

This is a link to the protector"


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 18, 2021)

I love how the answer to my problem, according to VI-C, is "buy more gear".  But I'm seriously tempted to try a Wacom. (Have always used trackpads/mice with my non-dominant hand for some reason, so the combo would work well.)


----------



## el-bo (Jan 18, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> I love how the answer to my problem, according to VI-C, is "buy more gear".


I know you're joking, but I'm not really recommending the Wacom as a productivity hack. As someone who has had both my wrists operated on (Carpal Tunnel), I know the relief from RSI that using them can offer. And while I'd recommend them to everyone for ergonomic reasons, and to avoid potential future issues, a statement like "I was getting mouse cramps" imo adds a little more urgency.

Trackpads (especially the Magic Trackpad) will be better than a mouse, but it can still cause issues. The Wacom and MT (With all gestures loaded up) is a great anti-RSI combo.

Cant remember how long it took me to get used to the pen, but it's not too much effort. If you do get one, then let us know. There are certain settings that I think improve the experience, in the long run.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 18, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I know you're joking, but I'm not really recommending the Wacom as a productivity hack. As someone who has had both my wrists operated on (Carpal Tunnel), I know the relief from RSI that using them can offer. And while I'd recommend them to everyone for ergonomic reasons, and to avoid potential future issues, a statement like "I was getting mouse cramps" imo adds a little more urgency.
> 
> Trackpads (especially the Magic Trackpad) will be better than a mouse, but it can still cause issues. The Wacom and MT (With all gestures loaded up) is a great anti-RSI combo.
> 
> Cant remember how long it took me to get used to the pen, but it's not too much effort. If you do get one, then let us know. There are certain settings that I think improve the experience, in the long run.


Yes, I appreciate the concern, and I will do! (I have a long-standing RSI injury on the other side so I decided to change things up as soon as these cramps started happening.)


----------



## Leigh (Jan 18, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Drag lock helps, thank you! But it doesn't seem to work with 2-finger right-clicking. Maybe I'll just need to get used to switching tools...


This makes right-clicking be a two-finger tap.

**Leigh


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 18, 2021)

Leigh said:


> This makes right-clicking be a two-finger tap.
> 
> **Leigh


Yes but I can't two-finger tap and then drag lightly (to replicate holding right-click and moving the mouse). It just inserts single nodes of automation.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 18, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Yes though I've grown used to having velocity set as that tool! Might be the best option though.


Then set up a screenset with the pencil tool as the primary one?

Better yet - mandatory in any case - BetterTouchTool can set up key combinations to switch to the pencil tool. You can assign a key command in Logic directly, but you probably want a gesture for this (because all the P-ish commands are already assigned to things in Logic).


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 18, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Then set up a screenset with the pencil tool as the primary one?
> 
> Better yet - mandatory in any case - BetterTouchTool can set up key combinations to switch to the pencil tool. You can assign a key command in Logic directly, but you probably want a gesture for this (because all the P-ish commands are already assigned to things in Logic).


Aha I will look into that, thanks!


----------



## Golden Frog (Jan 20, 2021)

This might be helpful to you. I made this tutorial for the trackpad on how to use gestures in Logic Pro, how to assign custom shortcuts using BetterTouchTool and how to transform the trackpad into a MIDI controller using my app AudioSwift.









Producing Music With a Trackpad - AudioSwift


The most used input device in computer based music production is definitely the mouse. However, for Mac users a trackpad can also be a valuable tool, either by using the built-in trackpad on a MacBook or adding a Magic Trackpad to a desktop setup.




audioswiftapp.com


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 20, 2021)

Golden Frog said:


> This might be helpful to you. I made this tutorial for the trackpad on how to use gestures in Logic Pro, how to assign custom shortcuts using BetterTouchTool and how to transform the trackpad into a MIDI controller using my app AudioSwift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks cool!


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 21, 2021)

Golden Frog said:


> This might be helpful to you. I made this tutorial for the trackpad on how to use gestures in Logic Pro, how to assign custom shortcuts using BetterTouchTool and how to transform the trackpad into a MIDI controller using my app AudioSwift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I read that and downloaded your demo! Doesn't solve my specific issue with drawing automation though afaics.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 21, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Cant remember how long it took me to get used to the pen, but it's not too much effort. If you do get one, then let us know. There are certain settings that I think improve the experience, in the long run.


I got one! Any recommended settings much appreciated. (There seem to be an awful lot of options.)


----------



## el-bo (Jan 21, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> I got one! Any recommended settings much appreciated. (There seem to be an awful lot of options.)


Nice! Thinking about it, there aren't too many. The biggest for me is to select 'Click & Tap', under 'Options'. Pretty sure it is set to 'Hover Click', straight out of the box. Try the other option if you want, but it never worked out well for me.

I assign one of the pen buttons (Furthest from nib) to right-click and the button closest to the nib as a keyboard-modifier - I use Apple/Command, which works out well in Finder and within Logic (If you're on Windows or using a different DAW you might choose another option.

Under 'Mapping' I have the screen set to 'Full', but I only use a portion of the tablet. Defining a smaller tracking area will allow you to traverse more screen-estate with less wrist/arm movement. The tradeoff is that if you go too small, you risk losing some of the accuracy. Experiment to find your preferred state. You can always make the tracking space larger for more detailed work.

To define usable area, select 'Portion' under 'Tablet Area'. Then choose "Click to define tablet area". The area is set by first clicking the top-left corner of the boundary you wish to use, followed by the bottom-right corner.

Set the hot/express-keys as you wish.

Let us know how you get on


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 21, 2021)

I'll echo @el-bo on basically everything (except I use the rocker button closer to the tip for right-click). Hover-click never worked well for me, and I have my tablet area set slightly smaller than full, biased toward the top-left corner, to give my right hand space to sit on the tablet even when the pointer is at the right edge of the screen.


----------



## macmac (Jan 26, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Three-finger drag is really useful. It's a shame they moved the option to 'Accessibility', as most people probably never get to know about it.
> 
> Also, if you spend a lot of time drawing in data (You also seem to have experienced mouse-cramp), then I'd definitely consider trying a Wacom pen/tablet. Makes computer life a lot more comfortable


What are the advantages of using the 3-finger drag versus the drag lock?


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 26, 2021)

macmac said:


> What are the advantages of using the 3-finger drag versus the drag lock?


No need to turn it on and off - three fingers will always drag. I found it pretty natural once I got used to it, even with my (off) left hand.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 26, 2021)

macmac said:


> What are the advantages of using the 3-finger drag versus the drag lock?


Drag lock requires a lot of clicking around, whereas 3fd is a much smoother gesture. Dl is good for when you are traversing a large space and might run out of trackpad


----------



## el-bo (Jan 26, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> No need to turn it on and off - three fingers will always drag. I found it pretty natural once I got used to it, even with my (off) left hand.


The always-on (ness) must be a more recent change. And I’m also getting a lot more fluid withe my ‘wrong’ 🤚


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 26, 2021)

Thanks @el-bo and @rnb_2 for the Wacom tips! Still getting my head (hand) around how I want to use it beat but the combo of that + trackpad is already better (and feels healthier) than the mouse! 🤘🏻


----------



## el-bo (Jan 28, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Thanks @el-bo and @rnb_2 for the Wacom tips! Still getting my head (hand) around how I want to use it beat but the combo of that + trackpad is already better (and feels healthier) than the mouse! 🤘🏻


Glad you're making progress!

In most cases I'm gonna use the Wacom. I have it to the right of my QWERTY, and it's just natural for me (right-handed) to navigate with my right and use keyboard shortcuts, modifiers etc. with my left.
However, for certain navigation e.g scrolling etc., I much prefer the gestures of the trackpad.
In cases where I'm typing (with both hands) and need to navigate, select and scroll etc., I'll always reach for the trackpad (left-hand), as this avoids having to pick up the Wacom pen every time. And this is the same when I'm playing my controller keyboard with both hands i.e. any preset selection or parameter changes (Normally with 3fd) are gonna be made with the trackpad.

And yeah, the Wacom pen is definitely mightier (healthier) than the mouse, the trackpad and probably most trackballs


----------



## macmac (Jan 28, 2021)

Years ago I used a Wacom exclusively even with DAW work. Somewhere along the line I got a really nice Logitech mouse and got so used to it that going back to the Wacom felt clumsier for simple things where I would have to reach for the mouse.

My newer Wacom has touch plus I still have the Wacom mouse that came with an older Intuos. There’s a part of me thinking that my Wacom Pro has the best of both worlds: pen, touch, mouse that I could use simultaneously all in one device.

However I did buy the Apple trackpad 2 and find it smoother for touch. Yesterday I used only that and the keyboard in Cubase and got along much better than I thought I would, without needing my mouse. I haven’t incorporated both yet or tried it on my left.


----------

